

Show HN - HNTRENDZ (My most recent side project) - rationalrevolt
https://github.com/rationalrevolt/hntrendz

======
rationalrevolt
This is my first ruby app. I am basically fetching the HN front page every 5
minutes and keeping track of when stories: (a) come to the front page (b)
leave the front page. As of now, the apps front page only shows charts of
stories that have most recently moved off the front page. There is also a
route that shows the trend for a particular HN story (such as
[http://apps.defsym.me/hntrendz/7116764](http://apps.defsym.me/hntrendz/7116764)
for the Gmail is down story). I have poor front end skills so I admit the app
has a lot that can be done to make it usable and pretty. The app is very much
unfinished as of now and with my interests shifting to other projects I am
hoping someone would like to fork and take it forward. Some things I had in
mind: (a) Replace chart.js with highcharts (b) Offer additional views (like
top trends etc) (c) Summary statistics - such as when it first appeared on the
HN front page, how long it stayed etc

